# Dealer mount vs. Costco mount



## rah7puva (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi - I have a 2005 330 and I need a new passenger side rear tire. I'm getting the dealer to do an alignment but should I have them mount my tire too? Cost difference is $60 vs. $14.....


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

someone had tires mounted on their wheels and ended up with a bend and a flat spot doing it at Sams Club (same thing as costco). Maybe go to a tire shop that only does that stuff.


----------



## jonohio (Aug 21, 2008)

*mount and balance woes*

I just had the run flat tires taken off and S-drives put on on my '04 530i at an experienced tire shop and even they damaged one of my rims. They charged $25 a rim mount and balance. Do your research or you'll be very frustrated and unhappy about the service.

It seems like no one has quality service anymore.

Oh, yeah, and make sure wherever you take it to mount and balance they have Hunter equipment; tire changer (TC3700 at least) and road force balancing (9700 series) machines. This equipment will dramatically reduce your probability of poor installation.


----------



## rah7puva (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks!

I recently got my two front tires installed from a Mr. Tire and the guy told me that it took him almost an hour to install one tire because it's "performance" rated. I'm guessing this means that Mr. Tire didn't have TC3700. Should I take it to the dealer and have it re-balanced?


----------



## e46_platform (Nov 6, 2008)

foundmytruelove said:


> Oh, yeah, and make sure wherever you take it to mount and balance they have Hunter equipment; tire changer (TC3700 at least) and road force balancing (9700 series) machines. This equipment will dramatically reduce your probability of poor installation.


would TC3500 be close enough? :dunno:
the shop i'm looking at is this: http://www.tirerack.com/installer/InstallerDetail.jsp?index=0&installermiles=0&zipCode=94089&place=0

they use:
Mounting Equipment: Hunter TC3500 State-of-the-Art RunFlat capable rimclamp

Balancing Equipment: Hunter GSP9702 State-of-the-Art RoadForce balancer


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

e46_platform said:


> would TC3500 be close enough? :dunno:
> the shop i'm looking at is this: http://www.tirerack.com/installer/InstallerDetail.jsp?index=0&installermiles=0&zipCode=94089&place=0
> 
> they use:
> ...


both are runflat certified machines. the TC3700 is just a newer model


----------



## e46_platform (Nov 6, 2008)

Orient330iNYC said:


> both are runflat certified machines. the TC3700 is just a newer model


oh, i have to apologize for not reading the posts closely. i didn't realize that the context was about run-flat tires when TC3700 was mentioned.

mine are just regular tires.
so, looks like the shop i'm choosing is sufficiently equipped?:thumbup:


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Dec 1, 2005)

rah7puva said:


> Hi - I have a 2005 330 and I need a new passenger side rear tire. I'm getting the dealer to do an alignment but should I have them mount my tire too? Cost difference is $60 vs. $14.....


You don't need to do alignment when you replace your tires, is there a specific reason you're doing one?

I got my 2008 M3 PS2 tires mounted/balanced at costco, they did a good job. 1hr. $14/tire and includes road hazard warranty.

I got my previous 330i runflats done there too.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Not all Costco locations will mount tires if you don't buy the tires from them. Just FYI.


----------

